# 18 waterman



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: Thankin Spot*

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Thankin Spot*

U Guys R Brutal !!!! Patience!!!! Hec it took me 6 months ,,,Seriously it might take more than that to figure out the pics !!


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Thankin Spot*








[/URL][/img]


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Thankin Spot*








[/URL][/img]


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Thankin Spot*

HOLY MOLY GUACAMOLE !!!!! Well ,, the pics are there, dont know how to post w/o all the photobucket crapola showing up ,,,,, But theyre there . :-?


----------



## Lifeaquatic (Jul 18, 2010)

A nice looking skiff. No doubt Jonathan is the man.


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

TRUE !!! I've been watching yours at the shop ! Will be awesome when he's done! It was pretty darn sharp when you got it !


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Here you go... Nice Skiff!


----------



## Lifeaquatic (Jul 18, 2010)

> TRUE !!! I've been watching yours at the shop ! Will be awesome when he's done! It was pretty darn sharp when you got it !


Thanks, I can't wait.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

She's a beaut!!! Was ECC selling it or was it one of the guys at the shop?


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks snook !!!! It was just a " In between " spot from Marco Island and where I live in Merritt Island. The gentleman is a customer of Kevin's at eastcape . Thats how it was kind of a guy who knew a guy, who knew a guy was lookin. Seems thats about the only way to get one. Or be lucky ,Or absolutely nothin to do but sit waitin for one to pop up ! It all worked out in the end .


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Glad to see it in the garage finally! I figured you'd be out poling her around already. Congrats, [smiley=y-10.gif] hope we can slime it up soon.


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

For sure !!! I only got out for short time on sun and rain came ! You have to come see it or Ill get by the Fire house w/ it !


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

That looks like a really happy kid right there


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Congratulation! Great score, now enjoy and fish the hell out of it.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Awesome, congrats! One of my all time favorite skiffs.


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Congratulations. Nice skiff. Nice score.


----------



## Richard Stellke (Jun 1, 2020)

I just bought that Gordon and it is still in pristine shape


----------

